# Just a quick introduction.



## Sparkyx (Oct 23, 2017)

Hello,

Just thought I'd take some time to introduce myself.

My name is Alex, I live in Staffordshire in the sticks of Cannock Chase.

I have been a coffee enthusiast for around 5 years now.

My first and current set up is a Rocket Giotto with Ceado E37S and a decaf dedicated Eureka Mignon.

For work I take my trusty Aeropress and Comandante C40 Mk3 hand grinder

I'm currently looking to splash some cash and upgrade, thus joining this forum to gather information and seeing what's what.

I have not long had a new kitchen fitted, my old one gave me very limited options for what would fit

Counter space is no longer an issue, nor are the cabinets - hooray

My ideal pairing would be a LaMarzocco GS3 with Versalab M3, but I'll be interested to see what else is out there.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nice set up, what roasters are you using.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello and welcome









Great set-up, and an even better one to come by the sound of it! Would you consider a lever?


----------



## MatBat (Feb 15, 2017)

Welcome. Your new set up sounds like it's going to be pretty sweet whatever you end up choosing. I'm sure there'll be some more seasoned members who can offer their two cents on the high end gear.

How about a Slayer if you are heading towards that territory??


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

But this is soooo shiny....


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> But this is soooo shiny....


Ooooh and look at so many buttons and lights!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Obnic said:


> Ooooh and look at so many buttons and lights!


Aren't they Swiss too.


----------



## Sparkyx (Oct 23, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Nice set up, what roasters are you using.


I actually have three subscriptions on the go. Me and my other half get through a lot of beans, roughly a kilo a week.

The roasters I'm using at the moment are Square Mile, HasBean and Alchemy Coffee.

Bella Barista's Gaslight Espresso is on pause 'til the foreseeable future.


----------



## Sparkyx (Oct 23, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Hello and welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been pondering about going into the realms of levers. Though I don't find a lot of them aesthetically pleasing.

The only one that I quite liked was the Olympia.


----------

